# كيف افصل الكلوركس عن الماء



## alwazer (21 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
تحية لجميع اعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع 

هل هناك طريقة لتنقية الماء الناتج من عملية الغسيل (( غسيل الملابس )) 

واريد أن احدد سؤالي اكثر 

كيف انقي الماء الخارج من الغسالة من (( الكلوركس )) 


مع اطيب تحية


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (21 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
مادة الكلوريكس تحتوي على غاز الكلورين وهذا الغاز متطاير ويمكن التخلص منه بتهوية الماء من خلال ضخ الهواء داخل الماء الخارج من الغسالة او تسخينة مع ملاحظة ان الماء في هذه الحالة يكون قاعديا وقد يحتاج الى معايرة بقليل من الحامض واذا تم تحديد صفة الاستخدام للماء بعد التنقية يمكن المساعدة اكثر في فهم الموضوع .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## alwazer (21 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك واشكرك على اهتمامك 
من المعروف أن الغسالات تستهلك كمية كبيرة من الماء 
وهدفي هو اعادة استخدام الماء الخارج من الغسالة بعد تنقيته من الصابون والكلوركس 
والفكرة التي لدي هي عن طريق استخدام مرايا مقعرة تعمل على تبخير الماء وطبعا سيتم تكثيفه مرة اخرى ليعاد استخدامه في عملية الغسيل مرة اخرى 
وعلى حسب ماقرأت في هذا المنتدى وفي مواقع اخرى أن الكلوركس يحتوي على هيبكلوريت الصوديوم NaClO
وبناء على موسوعة ويكيبيديا 
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%AA%D8%AD%D8%AA_%D9%83%D9%84%D9%88%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%AA_%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B5%D9%88%D8%AF%D9%8A%D9%88%D9%85
فأن نقطة الغليان هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم هي 101درجة مئوية أي انها قريبة جدا من درجة غليان الماء 

انا اعتقد أني ساتخلص من الصابون والاوساخ الموجودة في ماء الغسيل بهذه الطريقة كونها مواد صلبة 
اما بخصوص الكلوركس فاحببت أن اعرف إذا كان التبخير مجدي خصوصا أن درجة غليانه هي قريبة من درجة غليان الماء 

علما باني فهمت من كلامك أن التهوية وحدها تكفي للتخلص من الكلوركس فهل مافهمته صحيح 

ولن أنسى أن اكرر شكري لك


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (22 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
ليس هناك داعي لرفع درجة الحرارة الى هذه الدرجة . ومادة الكلوركس هي هيبوكلورايت الصوديوم وتتكون حسب المعادلى التالية :-
NaOH + Cl2 -----------> NaOCl 
وبتحلل هذا المركب ينطلق غاز الكلورين وتبقى الصودا الكاوية . اما عملية اعادة التبخير وتكثيف الماء فاعتقد ان هذه العملية ليست ذات جدوى لحاجتها الى مياه تبريد وجهد زائد . ويمكن اعادة تدوير الماء فقط لعمل غسيل اكثر من مرة من خلال تخزين الماء واعادته للغسيل ولحبن اتساخه لدرجة عدم الصلاحية
والله الموفق


----------



## alwazer (22 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وكثر من امثالك 

وبخصوص جدوى العملية فأني سوف اقوم بتجاربي حتى اصل عملية ذات جدوى جيده بإذن الله


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (23 أبريل 2010)

اسأل الله لك التوفيق


----------



## alwazer (24 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك ولن استغني عن مساعدتكم


----------

